# Email notification for mentioned members



## Dib

Dear Mods/Admins,

We have an option to choose to be "alerted" when someone mentions us in one of their posts. However, the alert goes only to the alert log in our profile. I think, it would be quite nice if there was an option to get an email notification as well, like we can choose to get when there is a new post in a thread we are watching.

Take care!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Dib,

That would be a nice feature. I am not sure why it wasn't made part of the Xenforo package.  Maybe we will see it in some future release.


----------



## Gemmenita

Dib said:


> We have an option to choose to be "alerted" when someone mentions us in one of their posts.



Hi,

I found that option in my 'Alert Preferences' page and I saw that it is checked by default but I never receive any alert message when someome mentions me
in his post. How should be this mentioning? with @ sign besides my name or how else? (I have been mentioned with @ many times!)

Would you please explain more?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## siares

_How should be this mentioning? with @ sign besides my name or how else?_

Yes, that's it. It was originally called tagging.
So this: @Gemmenita 
doesn't generate an alert?

What about the other options: replies to watched thread, files attached to watched thread, and quoting your message?


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, yes, *thanks a lot* @siares ! Yes, I received the alert of your tagging (mentioning)! 
But only the alert for your 'mentioning' me and not the alert for your 'reply' to my post!
So I discovered why I never noticed this alert: when we are mentioned in a Thread that we have watched (participated in), we recieve only *one *alert for both 'replied' and 'mentioned', therefore the alert message for 'mentioning' doesn't draw attention! 
I always thought that the 'mentioning' alert should be seperate.

But in cases when we are tagged in the Threads where we have not participated, this alert would be very much useful indeed!


ps. all other options are checked by default by I think that with your very good reply no need anymore for them!


----------



## siares

My pleasure, Gemmenita. Heads-up: the alert doesn't show up if you add the @ into the message during edit (after posting).


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, really? Thank you very much again, siares. 
This is a *very* *very* *important* point   that we should take into consideration specially when we would like to mention a member in a thread _where he has not participated! _


----------



## Dib

mkellogg said:


> That would be a nice feature. I am not sure why it wasn't made part of the Xenforo package.  Maybe we will see it in some future release.



I hope so. 



Gemmenita said:


> This is a *very* *very* *important* point   that we should take into consideration specially when we would like to mention a member in a thread _where he has not participated! _



Indeed. In fact, I discovered this under exactly the same conditions.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks for the info, siares, and thanks, Gemmenita, for raising this point!


----------



## Gemmenita

You're most welcome ain't.

@Dib: This time, I received an alert of my post 'quoted' by you (in #8)!

And this just gave me an idea:
I think 'quoting the post' of a member in a thread _where s/he has not participated_ _before_ is _as important as_ tagging that member.
So in addition to Dib's suggestion, I think it would be also better to receive an email of notification for _both_ cases.


----------

